# I don't belieeeeve it.



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

25th of January and I have a Dandelion in full flower in my back garden. 8O Is there no rest from these vile weeds?

It has been as cold and frosty here as anywhere else in the UK and yet this scourge on mankind is thriving.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Did you ever get round to weeding your driveway, Jim? Or did Ann have to do it out of sheer embarassment? :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh! You will have Daffodil next!

Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now there is a thought, can your mind hold the image, but not for too long.It is before the watershed.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Please don't tempt fate boys. 8O 8O 

To paraphrase William Spokeshave, "A Hoe, a Hoe, my Kingdom for a Hoe".

I haven't even deadheaded my Hydrangeas or pruned my Roses yet and the little yellow beggar has snuck up on me. :?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

HO ho Ho, bit early now to do the roses. Who mentioned Dick.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Surely at this time of year Heathcliffe 

A bright yellow dandilion is a good promise of spring  

I'd be delighted to see one in my garden

Sandra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

aldra said:


> Surely at this time of year Heathcliffe
> 
> A bright yellow dandilion is a good promise of spring
> 
> ...


Yes Sandra, one Dandelion is a splash of colour.

It is the 1,000 relatives coming to visit that unnerves me. 

Before we had a motorhome I could just about eradicate them (I hate them) and I even trained one of the Whippets to pull the heads off with her teeth. :lol: Nowadays they seem to magically appear while we are away on a trip.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You can remove them with weed killer 

Later inthe year

Or just enjoy the splash of colour

A weed is just a flower

And dandilions are a very pretty flower

And you can eat the young leaves

Steamed they are very nutritious  
I would have expected gnomes to know that :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

you can also make delicious dandelion wine.
make it in april and it'll be ready to have with your Christmas turkey.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sandra

Dandelions 'pretty'? they are as ugly as Michaelmas Daisies  

Now Crochi are elegant  

Just my opinion/prejudice :roll: 

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But a lovely colour

Michaelmas daisies have their advantage

A splash of colour late in the season

Sandra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

aldra said:


> A bright yellow dandilion is a good promise of spring
> I'd be delighted to see one in my garden
> 
> Sandra


On just a few occasions a newly created addition to our language deserves recognition. Shakespeare invented a huge number of words, many have survived over 400 years. Dandilion truly deserves to be up amongst this years collection. It was so convincing that I checked if there was such a word, which sadly there is not but there should be.
In the above context it could be anything.

Lovely Sandra!

Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

aldra said:


> A bright yellow dandilion is a good promise of spring
> I'd be delighted to see one in my garden
> 
> Sandra


On just a few occasions a newly created addition to our language deserves recognition. Shakespeare invented a huge number of words, many have survived over 400 years. Dandilion truly deserves to be up amongst this years collection. It was so convincing that I checked if there was such a word, which sadly there is not but there should be.
In the above context it could be anything.

Lovely Sandra!

Alan


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I thought dandelion came from the French... Dente de Leon. Or Lions Teeth.
Clever lot the Frenchies, first they gave us the dandelion , then they gave us the rabbits to eat them!


----------

